
How Elon Musk Learns Faster and Better - suneilp
https://medium.com/@michaeldsimmons/how-elon-musk-learns-faster-and-better-than-everyone-else-a010a4f586ef
======
CuriouslyC
One thing I discovered from lifting weights is that learning generalizes,
typically referred to as "carry-over". In weightlifting, this means that
squats and bent over rows will both improve your deadlift. In general
learning, this means that for instance learning about nonlinear dynamic
systems, nuclear physics or crystal chemistry will make you a better molecular
biologist. I've also found essay writing will improve your programming (as
well as the reverse), and logic/mathematical proofs carry over a bit to both.

This carry over effect is important in particular because when you study one
thing for a while your learning rate starts to suffer from diminishing
returns. As a result, even though the carryover from another field might not
be that high, you can actually improve faster in your main field by studying
something else. Thus you can optimize your learning by rotating areas of study
fairly often, only coming back to a previously visited topic when it's "fresh"
again.

